# Krystal Kleen Detail Cherry Wash Review



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

*WHAT IS IT ?

CHERRY WASH' Shampoo.

WHAT DOES IT BRING TO THE TABLE?

A high performing car shampoo that contains no gloss enhancers or modifiers. Dilutes up to 250:1 makiing it extremely economical in use. Contains anti-mar properties making it ideal for maintenance details whilst its pH neutral cleaning abilities also make it perfectly suited for everyday use.Usage.

PRICE

The recommended RRP for the product is as follows:

500ml: £5.99 (plus £4.50 handling charge) making a total delivered cost of £10.49
1 Litre: £9.99 (plus £8.50 handling charge) making a total delivered cost of £18.49
5 Litre: £19.99 (plus £8.50 handling charge) making a total delivered cost of £28.49

WHAT AM I TESTING IT ON?

Toyota IQ2 2010 Model. Not Washed for a Fortnight and rather dusty and Dirty.
Peugeot Partner Teepee 2010 Model Fortnight of Dust and Dirt.

WHAT DO I THINK OF IT?

Now the Product smells nice.. that is if you like the BattenBurg Cake Smell...:lol:
Not over powering but strong if you stick nose in bottle but in use a nice fragrance occasionally wafts past your nose as you glide your mitt over your vehicle.

First i went with the 250 to one ratio so i tend to use 10lt of water to product especially as i always use a grit guard that takes up space so 40ml in 10 litre of Water.

Little foam but went over the bodywork nicely rinsed off easily especially with little foaming.

DIRTY IQ...



















CLEAN IQ...



















Next I would have gone for half that strength but the sample and my volume of water only allowed 50ml to 10 litre of water so 200 to 1 ratio.

So the big old Pug was washed, just from upping to 200 to 1 ratio there were noticeably more suds not enough that it was a problem just certainly a more marked rise.

Smell when using the wash medium was more noticeable but again pleasant but subdued.

Worked fine even removing the bugs from the wing mirrors and the tyre dressing that i had gone a bit strong with a fortnight back and had been thrown up the side of the Bus there.

No affect on my LSP all still beaded and sheeted fine.










PROS.

Value for money per application.
LSP Safe.
Pleasant Fragrance.

CONS.

Currently only available from one source
payment only available via PayPal

CONCLUSION.

The product does what its claimed to do and offers comparable results to other well known brands that are currently available.

The product offers a no thrills alternative to the other well known and established brands currently available.

Costs per Application.

If having purchased 1 litre of product and using 50ml for every application : £0.92 per application
If having purchased 5 litre of product and using 50ml for every application : £0.28 per application*

*Big Thanks to Krystal Kleen Detail for the test Sample.*

*SUPPLIER & WEBSITE...*

http://www.krystalkleendetail.co.uk/


----------



## kk1966 (Aug 8, 2007)

:thumb:Many Thanks for the review


----------

